# Ikea



## richtea (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone know how things are going with reference to IKEA opening in Loule.
It all seems to have gone quite is it happening or not??


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

They were supposed to be building here in Coimbra too. They bought the land and cleared it many, many months ago and that was it. Perhaps the current economic climate has something to do with it.


----------

